

Is Google AuthorRank the biggest thing ever in SEO? Share your thoughts: - MichaelAA
https://plus.google.com/u/0/108784242618575374191/posts/VY44zqXCmjM
Most SEOs agree that AuthorRank will change the SEO landscape forever. What are your thoughts? Join the conversation on Google+
======
goldfeld
The biggest question I have is regarding content duplicates. If I have, say, a
comment or a draft post somewhere that I later develop into a full article and
post elsewhere, can I take measures to identify both as being written by me
and thus avoid plagiarism penalties?

